# guinea pig problem



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi could any one give me some help i have 4 pigs they are kept 2 in a cage just now. There is mother and daughter who i have had for years and one is blind. I have not long got the other 2 i think they are both about 2yrs (Gizmo & Shelia) . The problem is i am going to college and they will get less attention as i have to volunteer on my days off, i was thinking about re homing but as mother and daughter are blind i was thinking of re homing gizmo and shelia but it is a heartbreaking thing for me to do and was wondering if anyone knew of any cavy people that would take them ? I will have to talk to my oh but i know i will have to make some decision :frown::frown:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AS THERE LIVING WITH THE COMPANY OF OTHER PIGGIES THEY WOULDNT GET AS LONELY AS A SINGLE PIGGIE WOULD. IF YOU FEEL YOU CANT COPE AND HAVENT THE TIME ANYMORE. tHERE ARE A NUMBER OF GUINEA PIG RESCUES THAT WILL TRY AND REHOME TO SUITABLE HOMES IF YOU GOOGLE IN GUNEA PIG RESCUES IN GLASGOW IT WILL LIST THEM. hAVE YOU NOT A FRIEND OR FAMILY THAT WOULD LOVE THEM. iT WOULD BE A SHAME TO REHOME AS THE MOTHER AND BLIND PIGGIE ARENT YOUNGSTERS ANYMORE AND TO BE HONEST YOUNGER ONES MAY HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF REHOMING.


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont think i could re home mother n daughter aka mother and lou lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

No i think it may be better to keep them as one being blind shes got use to you and the smells etc and the way you care for them . .


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i would help you out but i'm to far away. I frost ect for a rescue i have a week ago had a blind baby born he'll spend he's live with me now as can not be rehomed. some people told me to have him put down. If you do find home do not spilt the two as the blind one needs the mother. (sure you wouldn't)

most be heart breaking for you, so sorry you've found your self having to make this choice. :crying:


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am not re homing the blind one and her mother only gizmo and shelia but i am not putting them on gumtree or in the paper as i want some one that knows what they are doing


----------

